
Canon hit by Maze Ransomware attack, 10TB data allegedly stolen - gomoboo
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/canon-hit-by-maze-ransomware-attack-10tb-data-allegedly-stolen/
======
gnabgib
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24065917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24065917)

